

I'm 14 and just finished my first game. This was my experience. - Charles__L
http://charles-l.github.io/redshift/gamedev/vim/love2d/programming/2014/03/13/welcome-to-jekyll.html

======
HiroshiSan
Thanks for the write up. It's very inspiring considering I'm looking towards
getting started with making games. To know it took you 7 months goes to show
that sticking with a project to the very end yields results. No matter how
frustrating it can be. Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing what
else you come up with.

